# ALPINEZONE SUMMIT at SUGARLOAF: March 26-28, 2010



## Greg (Oct 1, 2009)

Okay, folks. Here's some more info:

http://news.alpinezone.com/64223/


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 1, 2009)

> At the end of the day members will attend the AlpineZone Apres Party in the Widowmaker Loft, where they will enjoy complimentary appetizers and pick up their free lift ticket for Sunday when they show their *AlpineZone.com credentials.*



Are we getting ID cards now? :blink:


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 1, 2009)

F!  That is the 1st weekend of the lacrosse season.  Can I send a representative to pick-up my AZ award?


----------



## Greg (Oct 1, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Are we getting ID cards now? :blink:



Ha. Not exactly. The details have yet to be worked out. It will likely just be special Web page that you print out and present during the event. They'll only be visible to registered members, sort of like we've done in the past for coupons, special codes, etc.


----------



## Greg (Oct 1, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> F!  That is the 1st weekend of the lacrosse season.  Can I send a representative to pick-up my AZ award?



Lamest AZer?

LAX? :roll:


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 1, 2009)

BTW - This is like an AZ Gathering on sterois.  Great work Greg and Sugarloaf!


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 1, 2009)

Greg said:


> Lamest AZer?
> 
> LAX? :roll:



Dude, if this was the 2nd weekend of the season I would cancel practice.  Gotta get the kids off to a good start.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 1, 2009)

Greg said:


> Ha. Not exactly. The details have yet to be worked out. It will likely just be special Web page that you print out and present during the event. They'll only be visible to registered members, sort of like we've done in the past for coupons, special codes, etc.


Had to ask.  I don't know if I'll be able to make this.  Way to early for me to plan.


----------



## tcharron (Oct 1, 2009)

Shweeeeeeeeeet!  Any sort of general ballpark as to how much this will cost?  And most importantly, can we 'bring a friend' who isn't on AZ?  Or Steph would kill meh.  :-D


----------



## Greg (Oct 1, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Dude, if this was the 2nd weekend of the season I would cancel practice.  Gotta get the kids off to a good start.



Just teasing. Maybe run a practice earlier in the week? :idea:

I know. Unlikely. You made a commitment and I know it's important to you. You'll be there in spirit.



tcharron said:


> Shweeeeeeeeeet!  Any sort of general ballpark as to how much this will cost?  And most importantly, can we 'bring a friend' who isn't on AZ?  Or Steph would kill meh.  :-D



Part of the goal here is to increase membership and participation in the forums so get friends and family who want to come along to register and post here. Perhaps some discounts for children/non-AZers might be art of it. Still being discussed.


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 1, 2009)

Pretty sweet way for me to end my season.  I'm going to try my best to make it.  Although I wouldn't compete in the competition, I'll cheer from the side with a six-pack.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 1, 2009)

That sounds cool!


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 1, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Dude, if this was the 2nd weekend of the season I would cancel practice.  Gotta get the kids off to a good start.



your the boss. move the start of the season up 1 weekend and then this becomes the 2nd weekend!!!


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 1, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> your the boss. move the start of the season up 1 weekend and then this becomes the 2nd weekend!!!



I wish I could work with the kids year round.  The start of practice is determined by the CIAC.  No bumping of dates when it comes to the CIAC....

Sorry for the hijack.  I'm truly jealous I can't make it to the Loaf for this.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 1, 2009)

from the other thread -


> Greg - thanks for the PM. WOW, u r right, this is going to be an unbelievable event. The guys at SL really know how to throw a party. I can't wait to ski there! booking my motel right now!!!



ok, i made it up but it turned out to be spot on!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice work Greg. I'm going to do my best to make this. Let us know when we can start booking rooms!


----------



## severine (Oct 1, 2009)

I wonder if I could get someone to watch the kids...


----------



## powhunter (Oct 1, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I wish I could work with the kids year round.  The start of practice is determined by the CIAC.  No bumping of dates when it comes to the CIAC....
> 
> Sorry for the hijack.  I'm truly jealous I can't make it to the Loaf for this.



Thats allright youll still be on that Rocky mountain high from MJ!!!

steveo


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 1, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Thats allright youll still be on that Rocky mountain high from MJ!!!
> 
> steveo



8)

I started training this week with the trip to MJ in mind.  My legs and abs are already killing me.


----------



## powhunter (Oct 1, 2009)

Yea I doubt I could pull this off either..but sounds like a blast!!

steveo


----------



## tcharron (Oct 1, 2009)

severine said:


> I wonder if I could get someone to watch the kids...



Or use their day camp if you gots the cash.  http://www.sugarloaf.com/SkiSchool/kids_programs.html

I'm *really* considering it if they end up having a deal good enough to bring the family up.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 1, 2009)

Curious why misery whip for a bump comp? It's a cool trail, but there are other trails I'd pick for a comp.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 1, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Yea I doubt I could pull this off either..but sounds like a blast!!
> 
> steveo



What do you mean, I was going to let you do the 7 hours of driving.


----------



## severine (Oct 1, 2009)

tcharron said:


> Or use their day camp if you gots the cash.  http://www.sugarloaf.com/SkiSchool/kids_programs.html
> 
> I'm *really* considering it if they end up having a deal good enough to bring the family up.



I don't. Hence the hope for free babysitting back at home.  Besides, it would be hard enough keeping up on homework between the festivities--the rugrats would make that impossible. Mama deserves a vacation, too!


----------



## Greg (Oct 1, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Curious why misery whip for a bump comp? It's a cool trail, but there are other trails I'd pick for a comp.



Don't look at it as a WC style bump comp. It's not supposed to be, but rather an old school throw-down! 8) Seriously, I think it's going to be pretty casual, and meant just for fun/bragging rights. Not even sure how it will be judged. Might just be a timed event. The Whip is an ass kicker and should be a hoot watching everyone try to get down in one piece as quick as possible. It was also selected since it's easy to rope off from the general skiing public.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice! Congrats to all of those who put this together. My smile got wider and wider as I read the article. I'm clearing my calendar on that weekend! Thanks! 

AZ invades SL! (I'm reminded of that scene in Caddyshack where the caddies invade the pool.) 

Alright, how do we tell who's an AZ'er or not? Secret handshake?

What happens if you're a passholder?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 1, 2009)

snowmonster said:


> Alright, how do we tell who's an AZ'er or not? Secret handshake?



Gotta revive those stickers.

Whatever happened to Hardline?


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Oct 1, 2009)

How do we plan for this and Reggaefest?


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 1, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Gotta revive those stickers.


I got mine on my helmet.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 1, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> What do you mean, I was going to let you do the 7 hours of driving.



If we can swing this, you can car pool with me and Randi.


Nice work Greg! This should be an awsome event, you really rasied the bar for future AZ outtings.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 1, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Gotta revive those stickers.
> 
> Whatever happened to Hardline?


Don't know.  I even called him a few times and never got an answer.  His drunken posts were priceless.


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 1, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Gotta revive those stickers.
> 
> Whatever happened to Hardline?



Yeah, I never got mine either. Would like to get to this event, but that's a haul and three days for me. But you never know?


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 1, 2009)

just curious and the answer won't change my mind about going -  what type of weather do they have in late march? i've never skied that far north, will it be spring skiing at that point?


----------



## billski (Oct 1, 2009)

I put a Sugarloaf sticker on the volleyball pole down at Seaside Park NJ.  They were all clueless....
:dunce:


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 1, 2009)

Awesome!!!  Thanks Greg for putting this together.  I am gonna make reservations as soon as you can!  Looks like a killer weekend.  :beer:


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 1, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> just curious and the answer won't change my mind about going -  what type of weather do they have in late march? i've never skied that far north, will it be spring skiing at that point?



Could go either way. 2 years ago they got like 100 inches in April.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 1, 2009)

This is gonna be great, nice work on this Greg and the guys at Sugarloaf! :beer:


----------



## Greg (Oct 1, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> I'm in.



Sick! No injuries this season. I'd like to get more than two dozen turns in with you....


----------



## Greg (Oct 1, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> just curious and the answer won't change my mind about going -  what type of weather do they have in late march? i've never skied that far north, will it be spring skiing at that point?



No real experience at the Loaf at that time of year, but I'd imagine, we have an equal chance of sweet spring skiing, deep powder, or frozen granular. Cross your fingers for one of the first two... :lol:


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 1, 2009)

Greg said:


> Sick! No injuries this season. I'd like to get more than two dozen turns in with you....


Interestingly enough, my right hand is back in a splint as of this evening. Damn dog plays too rough...

Still need to go back to the ortho to get a custom thingy made for occasions in which my thumb may be impacted. I may have to deal with this off and on for a long time. I figured it would have been healed up by now.


----------



## Sky (Oct 1, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Interestingly enough, my right hand is back in a splint as of this evening. Damn dog plays too rough...
> 
> Still need to go back to the ortho to get a custom thingy made for occasions in which my thumb may be impacted. I may have to deal with this off and on for a long time. I figured it would have been healed up by now.



I broke a bone and tore the ligament via skiers thumb injury last Feb.  Had the surgery in April.  Took a few months to feel like normal.  Still takes effort (not much) to touch my thumb to base of my pinky finger....that was the only "PT" the Doc wanted me to do.

Good luck!

Also, thanks for putting this together Greg.  Not sure I can escape for the weekend...but I'm more likely to get away for a weekend in the East than out west....so I'll mark the calendar and make sure WaLoaf keeps pestering me.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 1, 2009)

I would love to go but I dont know if I can swing a weekend or that drive.  400 miles and 7 hours...


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 2, 2009)

severine said:


> Mama deserves a vacation, too!


Perhaps you can be naughty and get put on time out.  Wouldn't that be nice. 

I've been trying to get mr TC to take an east coast trip.  Perhaps we can do this if the stars align, eh?


----------



## severine (Oct 2, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Perhaps you can be naughty and get put on time out.  Wouldn't that be nice.






Trekchick said:


> I've been trying to get mr TC to take an east coast trip.  Perhaps we can do this if the stars align, eh?


Would LOVE to see you and Mr. TC there!!!


----------



## salsgang (Oct 2, 2009)

For all of you "from away" waffling on the drive, you gotta do it. Sugarloaf is what Maine skiing is all about. Sugarloaf in March can be EPIC. Thanks for getting this together Greg.


----------



## awf170 (Oct 2, 2009)

Should be in for Sunday.  Who wants to join me for a day trip?


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Oct 2, 2009)

sounds like a cool event...good job Greg.  I'll try to make it up for a day if I'm around.  Gonna be tough to get seeded bumps on Misery Whip though...
Maybe team Newmarket NH can carpool...Edd, DHS and myself.


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 2, 2009)

Sugarloaf's marketing team is A number one.  What a great opportunity for both Sally and the Loaf.  
NICE JOB!!


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 2, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Curious why misery whip for a bump comp? It's a cool trail, but there are other trails I'd pick for a comp.




It is steep and on the side of the hill that softens up first.  You low angle bumpers better get ready.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 2, 2009)

Great job Greg.  The snow should be just great....kudos to you getting the mob up here away from the crowds.  ...And there's always Saddleback as well.

Beetlenut:  fwiw, once above Portland...traffic disintegrates...

Steve:  Take care of the thumb....man I broke a small bone at my right thumb's base three years ago.....getting stronger, but not being over muscular in wrists...takes a long time, but am still in advanced rehab-mode.....

$.01,
steved


----------



## MrMagic (Oct 2, 2009)

this  trip might cut into prime sundown bumps on gunny


----------



## loafasaur (Oct 3, 2009)

The piks you have upthread of The Whip are right after a grooming.  Boyne groomed it more frequently than in the past last season, especially late, I think to keep from getting bare spots in the hollows between the bumps.  I gotta hunch they'll let it get nice and bumped up for your event.

Late March and April are the best of times at the Loaf.  The sun's high.  It's (usually) warmer.  The nights are cold enough to set things up nicely overnight. But by mid-morning the bumps soften up and sprout all over the mountain.  Hero snow.  Snow's deep in the woods.  You can spend all day on the upper lifts and avoid the mashed potatoes at the bottom.  The Backside softens up early because its east exposure gets first rays.  I like to pound myself silly and wind down with a few lazy cruisers on Timberline (the summit lift) at the end of the day.  Take in the Washington to Katahdin view.

No I'm not an employee, just another Mainiac/Loafer.  We're proud of our hill.  Make the trip--the only regret you'll have is not doing it years ago.


----------



## dropKickMurphy (Oct 3, 2009)

bigbog said:


> Great job Greg.  The snow should be just great....kudos to you getting the mob up here away from the crowds.  ...And there's always Saddleback as well.



Now you're talking!  Hit Saddleback on Friday, pre-party at the Swig N' Smelt, then make the short drive up to the Loaf for the Friday night party. 

Funny thing is, we're doing a backpacking trip next week from Saddleback to Sugarloaf. The plan is to ascend Saddleback on Thursday via the ski trails, and pick up the AT. On Sunday, we'll hit the summit of Sugarloaf, and descend via the ski trails. We picked this itinerary specifically to build stoke for the ski season.

Three days of skiing Saddleback and Sugarloaf would be a perfect way to close out the season.


----------



## Swamp Dog (Oct 3, 2009)

gonna have to put this on the calendar as a definite maybe.  The Loaf is on my list of things to do this season.

Any other Divas thinking of going?


----------



## madskier6 (Oct 5, 2009)

This looks great.  I'll be there.  Just not sure if I can make it up by Friday night.  Great job, Greg & Sugarloaf!!


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 5, 2009)

dropKickMurphy said:


> Now you're talking!  Hit Saddleback on Friday, pre-party at the Swig N' Smelt, then make the short drive up to the Loaf for the Friday night party.
> 
> ...
> 
> Three days of skiing Saddleback and Sugarloaf would be a perfect way to close out the season.



That's exactly what I was thinking.  If I'm going to drive up there, it only makes sense to hit both areas, because I probably won't be back for a while.  Hopefully I can make it happen.


----------



## rocojerry (Oct 14, 2009)

Charlie Schuessler said:


> How do we plan for this and Reggaefest?



We plan on this and Reggaefest.   Sugarloaf? In..


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I would love to go but I dont know if I can swing a weekend or that drive.  400 miles and 7 hours...



Unfortunately I am out.  Friend is getting married that weekend.


----------



## aveski2000 (Oct 15, 2009)

Misery Whip 4/17/08
http://sports.webshots.com/photo/2143864330101789496qfOcLV


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 15, 2009)

I have already requested that Friday off from work. I think this is the first time I have ever requested a day off from work for skiing more than one week away.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 16, 2009)

This sounds/looks great!  I will take that weekend off and be there!


----------



## ski220 (Oct 19, 2009)

Sounds cool.  Thanks.


----------



## Greg (Oct 22, 2009)

*Lodging Package*

Here is the lodging package that the folks up at the Loaf put together for us:

*AlpineZone Summit
March 26-28, 20*

*AlpineZone Package - $136 per person for the whole weekend**

Package Includes:
Two Nights of Lodging
Lift Ticket for Saturday
Free Lift Ticket For Sunday (pick-up at the AlpineZone Après Party on Saturday)
Free Friday Welcome Party
Free Saturday Après Party
Free Sunday First Tracks
*Packages based on maximum occupancy in a condominium unit.  Tax and resort fees not included.  Offer cannot be combined with other offers, discounts or promotions.

To reserve, call 800-THE-LOAF and mention the “AlpineZone Summit” or email lodging@sugarloaf.com to reserve your trip.


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 22, 2009)

Greg said:


> Here is the lodging package that the folks up at the Loaf put together for us:
> 
> *AlpineZone Summit
> March 26-28, 20*
> ...



First off, awesome.  Thanks a lot.

Second, when it says maximum occupancy, how many people is that?  Do we choose the size of our room, and if we fill it it's $136?  If I get 3 of my friends to sign up for AZ, do we get a 4 person condo at $135/per person?  What if I come alone?


----------



## Greg (Oct 22, 2009)

St. Bear said:


> First off, awesome.  Thanks a lot.
> 
> Second, when it says maximum occupancy, how many people is that?  Do we choose the size of our room, and if we fill it it's $136?  If I get 3 of my friends to sign up for AZ, do we get a 4 person condo at $135/per person?  What if I come alone?



Questions I already asked. I'll be posting an update soon. I would think if you're solo, you would need to try to hook up with fellow AZers.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 22, 2009)

What about if we have a pass?

-w


----------



## Greg (Oct 22, 2009)

Here's the deal. The $136 rate is for maximum occupancy based on the following:

1 bedroom = 4 ppl
2 bedroom = 6 ppl
3 bedroom = 8 ppl
4 bedroom = 10 ppl
5 bedroom = 12 ppl

So if you're a family of four and rent a 1 BR, you'll get the $136 pp rate. If it's only 2 of you in a 1 BR, the price will be higher, but it was recommended to simply call 800.THE.LOAF, mention this is for the "AlpineZone Summit", tell them your situation and they will tailor the rate based on your particular situation. But again, if you want the $136 pp rate, you have to fill a unit. Each person in your group doesn't have to be an AZ member to get in on the lodging deal, but access to the parties and the free Sunday lift ticket will require proof of membership (we'll be following up on that one.)

Pass Holders: mention that you're a pass holder when you call and they will work out a lodging only discount.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 22, 2009)

Greg said:


> Here is the lodging package that the folks up at the Loaf put together for us:
> 
> *AlpineZone Summit
> March 26-28, 20*
> ...




if you are local or have alternate lodging accommodations are AZ'ers still eligible for the parties + sunday ski benefits?


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 22, 2009)

Did they block off a limited number of rooms, or are they going to try to accomodate as many AZers as possible?

Basically, should I reserve early even if people in my party are uncertain, or should I wait until everybody confirms?


----------



## ethan (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm the Communications Manager for Sugarloaf so feel free to shoot any questions about the AZ Summit or the mountain in general my way. We're pumped to see so much interest in this already...



gmcunni said:


> if you are local or have alternate lodging accommodations are AZ'ers still eligible for the parties + sunday ski benefits?



As long as you're an active AZ member you're welcome to all of the apres events and eligible for the free Sunday lift ticket and first tracks. (first tracks is limited to the first 75 to sign up).



> Did they block off a limited number of rooms, or are they going to try to accomodate as many AZers as possible?



The more the merrier! We didn't limit the number of rooms for the Summit, but it's not unheard of for our lodging to fill up on a good March weekend. If possible I'd recommend booking early, but it's not a necessity.


----------



## tcharron (Oct 22, 2009)

Hrm.  So in reality, it's $544 for 1-4 people.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 22, 2009)

I guess I will ask the stupid questions, how many beds are in a 1 bedroom unit that it sleeps 4?


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 22, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I guess I will ask the stupid questions, how many beds are in a 1 bedroom unit that it sleeps 4?



If it's like most hotels, it's either 2 double beds or 2 queen beds.


----------



## severine (Oct 22, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I guess I will ask the stupid questions, how many beds are in a 1 bedroom unit that it sleeps 4?



Bring your sleeping bag! Unless you want to get up close and personal with your fellow AZers.


----------



## Greg (Oct 22, 2009)

I've only been to the Loaf a few times and the condos I've been in had rooms with either a queen or two twin beds. The couches might pull out.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 22, 2009)

ethan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm the Communications Manager for Sugarloaf so feel free to shoot any questions about the AZ Summit or the mountain in general my way. We're pumped to see so much interest in this already...
> 
> ...




Welcome, your voice is heard in a few other places and your involvement via this media form is apprecaited.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 22, 2009)

Any specials if we bring kids along?


----------



## severine (Oct 22, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Any specials if we bring kids along?



Bah! Leave 'em home and come have a good time! That's what I'm trying to do! 

(Just kidding, Jens. I'm sure we'd all love to meet your munchkins!)


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 22, 2009)

severine said:


> Bah! Leave 'em home and come have a good time! That's what I'm trying to do!
> 
> (Just kidding, Jens. I'm sure we'd all love to meet your munchkins!)



I was going to, but some friends might come and bring their kids. It's early, we'll see.


----------



## rocojerry (Oct 22, 2009)

ethan said:


> As long as you're an active AZ member you're welcome to all of the apres events and eligible for the free Sunday lift ticket and first tracks. (first tracks is limited to the first 75 to sign up).



Sugarloaf, enough said, IN.


----------



## ethan (Oct 22, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Any specials if we bring kids along?



If the kids are 13+ and registered w/ AlpineZone then they're eligible for all of the AZ Summit benefits, and if they're 5 and under they ski for free. 

Other than that regular ski and stay package rates will apply. Mention you're part of the AlpineZone Summit and our call center agents will be able to work with you on a price.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 22, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> if you are local or have alternate lodging accommodations are AZ'ers still eligible for the parties + sunday ski benefits?



Same here gmcunni/Greg.  The weekend lift tickets + parties...whatever this(a little off Sat's liftticket?) comes out to be.
Will just be sacking out elsewhere.

SteveD


----------



## roark (Oct 22, 2009)

Definition of max occupancy is pretty weak. That said, I'll happily sleep on the floor if it saves a reasonable sum.

I'm likely in. If folks want to start booking I could probably be convinced to to commit. Obviously prefer those I already know.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 22, 2009)

Holy crap, that is a good deal. I am ready to throw down a commitment with booking and payment but I am flying solo. Any one else want to share a room?

Just to show you how exciting this whole thing is, I have never booked a room in advanced for skiing. Ever.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 22, 2009)

Greg said:


> I've only been to the Loaf a few times and the condos I've been in had rooms with either a queen or two twin beds. The couches might pull out.


Hold a sec on that one... if One Bedroom is four people max occupancy and each "room" only has one queen or two twins, they are overbooking the rooms by two people. Standard hotel arrangement is two queens which is enough for four people. I don't mind sleeping on the floor for that price, but it seems odd they would over book the rooms like that?


----------



## severine (Oct 22, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Hold a sec on that one... if One Bedroom is four people max occupancy and each "room" only has one queen or two twins, they are overbooking the rooms by two people. Standard hotel arrangement is two queens which is enough for four people. I don't mind sleeping on the floor for that price, but it seems odd they would over book the rooms like that?


Since they're condos, maybe the couch pulls out, too? That would add 2 more bodies if it's a full-queen pull-out.


----------



## roark (Oct 22, 2009)

roark said:


> Definition of max occupancy is pretty weak.





riverc0il said:


> Hold a sec on that one... if One Bedroom is four people max occupancy and each "room" only has one queen or two twins, they are overbooking the rooms by two people. Standard hotel arrangement is two queens which is enough for four people. I don't mind sleeping on the floor for that price, but it seems odd they would over book the rooms like that?



Yeah, exactly. Not such a great deal if you value your own bed and not sleeping on the floor.

ETA or maybe condos have pull outs/more space - I was thinking std hotel room. need more details


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 22, 2009)

roark said:


> Yeah, exactly. Not such a great deal if you value your own bed and not sleeping on the floor.



It's a 1 bed condo, not 1 hotel room, so I'm going to assume there is a fold out couch. Prob more options like bunks and things in the bigger condos.


----------



## Greg (Oct 23, 2009)

Yeah - we're talking condos here folks. So a 1 BR sleeps two with 2 more on the couches which I guess must pull out. I'm sure Ethan will follow up.


----------



## ethan (Oct 23, 2009)

For a 1 bedroom condo, max occupancy is based on two people in the bedroom and two on a sleeper sofa. In general the condos are fairly spacious.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 5, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Holy crap, that is a good deal. I am ready to throw down a commitment with booking and payment but I am flying solo. Any one else want to share a room?
> 
> Just to show you how exciting this whole thing is, I have never booked a room in advanced for skiing. Ever.



Still looking for guys to hook up with for this trip to share a condo.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 6, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Still looking for guys to hook up with for this trip to share a condo.



I'm trying to get some folks from my ski team to come-up. Depending on how that goes, there may be room for another or I may be looking to hook-up with another crew. It's a little early to get folks to commit right now, but December might see some things start moving along.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 6, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm trying to get some folks from my ski team to come-up. Depending on how that goes, there may be room for another or I may be looking to hook-up with another crew. It's a little early to get folks to commit right now, but December might see some things start moving along.



I'm also trying to grease the wheels on this one...

I am 100% in.

My gf may come.

My buddy who has a place at SR may come as well.

So I need to figure out how many people are in my 'crew' before I can solidify plans, but I'm trying.

-w


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 6, 2009)

So far I've got commitments from 2 out of my 5 possible guests, with 2 more "definitely interested".

I'd tell them to join AZ, but they wouldn't be able to sign on anyway.


----------



## severine (Nov 6, 2009)

Guys, feel free to bring your wives/girlfriends! Doesn't have to be a sausage fest!


----------



## Marc (Nov 8, 2009)

awf170 said:


> Should be in for Sunday.  Who wants to join me for a day trip?



Hey moran, didn't they teach you to read in the City of Sin?  Gotta pick up the pass for Sunday on Saturday night.  Stop being such a cheap skate.  I'll even let you sleep in the same bed with Justin.


----------



## Edd (Nov 8, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> sounds like a cool event...good job Greg.  I'll try to make it up for a day if I'm around.  Gonna be tough to get seeded bumps on Misery Whip though...
> Maybe team Newmarket NH can carpool...Edd, DHS and myself.



Just noticed this.  Definitely a possibility.  I don't know if I have that weekend off or not but I'll go if I'm off.

ECP, you have a pass, right?  I do.  I wonder if passholders should try to group up to make pricing less complicated.  I'm in the "my own bed" camp though, and frankly I wouldn't mind paying typical lodging prices, enjoying other benefits, and skiing with some folks that love it as much as I do.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't pay enough attention to the Trips & Events Forum, at least this time of year.  Just tried to click the link on the first post for details, and it seems that the page is down.  I definitely hope to go to this, but end of March is so far away.   I'm still thinking about planning a ski trip for end of December, forget about fixed plans for end of March!  More relevant, though, I'm also thinking of planning a week vacation out west in March and it was possibly going to be the week leading up to that weekend.  Basically, I'm going to be swamped at work for January and February and am afraid I won't get to ski much, so I'm trying to schedule week-long trips on either side of that time.  So I'll probably have to put any commitments on hold for this even, but if I don't go away, I'll do my best to come.  Will it be too late to make a decision in late February?  I might not even have my other plans set till then.  January-Feburary is going to be completely crazy at work


----------



## roark (Nov 10, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Still looking for guys to hook up with for this trip to share a condo.


I'd be happy to room with Riv and anyone else looking to ski hard, throw back a few tasty brews and sleep like a log.


----------



## Greg (Nov 10, 2009)

roark said:


> I'd be happy to room with Riv and anyone else looking to ski hard, throw back a few tasty brews and sleep like a log.



I'm already set with lodging, but otherwise that's my plan as well. Heading up Thursday and might try to get a few turns in the afternoon. Then it's 9-4 ripping Friday, Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 10, 2009)

Greg said:


> I'm already set with lodging, but otherwise that's my plan as well. Heading up Thursday and might try to get a few turns in the afternoon. Then it's 9-4 ripping Friday, Saturday and Sunday.



I'm still going to try and hit up Saddleback on Fri, then drive over for the "reception" Fri night, and be humiliated Sat and Sun in front of my fake internet friends.


----------



## Greg (Nov 10, 2009)

St. Bear said:


> I'm still going to try and hit up Saddleback on Fri, then drive over for the "reception" Fri night, and be humiliated Sat and Sun in front of my fake internet friends.



Was considering Saddleback on Friday as well, but I'm staying at the Loaf. Gonna be tough to wake up, look at the mighty Loaf and then drive an hour to ski after driving 6+ the day before to get there...

I still might be swayed though.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 10, 2009)

My plan is still to hit Sunday River on Friday and the head over to the Loaf.  If the conditions look prime, I may go to Saddleback as the only time I've been there was a couple of days after a rain event and the conditions were terrible.  I'd really like to check out their glades as they were unskiable when I went last.


----------



## roark (Nov 10, 2009)

Thinking saddleback on Friday. Prob just drive up crazy early Friday day though.

Edit: or maybe a cheap room on the way up ~ Gorham.


----------



## Marc (Nov 10, 2009)

Is there going to be a wet t-shirt contest by any chance?

That could really boost the number of interested members.

Heh heh... "members"


----------



## severine (Nov 10, 2009)

Marc said:


> Is there going to be a wet t-shirt contest by any chance?
> 
> That could really boost the number of interested members.
> 
> Heh heh... "members"


 That's EXACTLY what I was hoping to do with my kid-free weekend!







...well.... you never know.


----------



## reefer (Nov 10, 2009)

Rounding up the troops. I'll be making a reservation before Thanksgiving. Since I see all this Saddleback talk, I thought I'd throw in that we'll definitely be heading to Saddleback on Friday. We plan on driving up Thursday night and staying at Sugarloaf if we can work out a deal for the third night, if not we'll look closer to Saddleback. Yes, instead of walking to the lift Friday, we could be driving an hour. Too close not to try it out for the first time.


----------



## Greg (Nov 10, 2009)

reefer said:


> Yes, instead of walking to the lift Friday, we could be driving an hour. Too close not to try it out for the first time.



All right, reef. I'm in for heading over to Saddleback for Friday. You convinced me. Gotta check the place out.


----------



## Edd (Nov 10, 2009)

Greg said:


> All right, reef. I'm in for heading over to Saddleback for Friday. You convinced me. Gotta check the place out.



I doubt you'll regret that.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 10, 2009)

St. Bear said:


> I'm still going to try and hit up Saddleback on Fri, then drive over for the "reception" Fri night


Same. Perfect opportunity for folks to check out Saddleback on Friday! Already have taken Friday off for the three day weekend.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 10, 2009)

Greg said:


> All right, reef. I'm in for heading over to Saddleback for Friday. You convinced me. Gotta check the place out.


Sweet!


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 10, 2009)

Marc, you interested in room sharing? Awf170? Sledhauler?


----------



## Marc (Nov 10, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Marc, you interested in room sharing? Awf170? Sledhauler?



Yar, I might be down.  Let me confer with my peeps and check my sssshedule just to make sure I can make that weekend.


----------



## MrMagic (Nov 13, 2009)

ill be at saddleback on friday too - you guys will love the place


----------



## madskier6 (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm gonna hit Saddleback on Friday also.  I'll be staying in Portsmouth, NH Thurs. night, get up early Friday & do the 4 hour drive to Saddleback.  Then enjoy the weekend at the Loaf.  This is gonna be great!


----------



## MrMagic (Nov 14, 2009)

looks like  we will have a kick ass  saddleback crew  for friday!!


----------



## dropKickMurphy (Nov 17, 2009)

Greg said:


> All right, reef. I'm in for heading over to Saddleback for Friday. You convinced me. Gotta check the place out.



It's not a bad drive at all. Just did a backpacking trip from Saddleback to Sugarloaf. We left one car at Sugarloaf and drove the other down to Saddleback. I think it was less than 1 hour. You'll have some great views of Saddleback on your approach from the North. 

If you plan on stopping for breakfast on the way from SL to SB, I'd recommend the Looney Moose in Eustice. Their homemade corned beef hash was maybe the best I've ever had.

I'm thinking of doing this trip. If I do, I'll probably be doing Saddleback on Friday as well. I have a strong feeling that those who do Saddleback on Friday and the Loaf on Sat/Sun will immediately start making plans to return the following year. The rebirth of Saddleback changes the equation of that region from "too far to drive" to "possibly the best 3-day-weekend destination in New England"

Maybe a short apres gathering at the Swig N Smelt Friday afternoon before heading up to the Loaf? No better spot anywhere to enjoy a couple of  well earned cold ones while watching the sun set over the lakes far below.


----------



## severine (Nov 17, 2009)

Saddleback's an hour closer for us CTers... might be worth staying in that area (or on the way) for Thursday night...


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 17, 2009)

severine said:


> Saddleback's an hour closer *to civilization*... might be worth staying in that area (or on the way) for Thursday night...



Fixed for the truth.

In all seriousness, that's half of my logic for suggesting SB on Friday when Greg first released the details of the Summit.


----------



## dropKickMurphy (Nov 17, 2009)

Marc said:


> Is there going to be a wet t-shirt contest by any chance?
> 
> That could really boost the number of interested members.
> 
> Heh heh... "members"



I believe the Carrabasset Inn has...ummm..Gentlemen's Entertainment" on Thursday and Friday nights. Stayed there recently on a Wednesday night prior to a backpacking trip, so we missed out on this. We were hanging with Jeff the owner in the pub on Wednesday night; he seemed like a very cool guy. He assured us that the performers were, in his words, "Vegas Quality".

Needless to say, that became our catch phrase of the backpacking trip. For example:

"Did you find the outhouse?"
"Yeah, right down that trail about 75 yards"
"How was it?"
"Vegas Quality"
"Sweet!!! Got any of that newspaper left?"


----------



## severine (Nov 17, 2009)

St. Bear said:


> Fixed for the truth.
> 
> In all seriousness, that's half of my logic for suggesting SB on Friday when Greg first released the details of the Summit.


I know that Sugarloaf is supposed to be something like 7.5 hours drive without stopping from where we are, so not having to drive quite as far on Thursday evening could definitely be a plus. 

*ETA: Sorry, my mistake. They're about the same drive.... oh well.*



dropKickMurphy said:


> I believe the Carrabasset Inn has...ummm..Gentlemen's Entertainment" on Thursday and Friday nights. Stayed there recently on a Wednesday night prior to a backpacking trip, so we missed out on this. We were hanging with Jeff the owner in the pub on Wednesday night; he seemed like a very cool guy. He assured us that the performers were, in his words, "Vegas Quality".
> 
> Needless to say, that became our catch phrase of the backpacking trip. For example:
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 17, 2009)

severine said:


> Saddleback's an hour closer for us CTers... might be worth staying in that area (or on the way) for Thursday night...



Compared to the Loaf? You are talking maybe 15 mins difference once you get to Farmington. You might have it mixed up with Sunday River.


----------



## severine (Nov 17, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Compared to the Loaf? You are talking maybe 15 mins difference once you get to Farmington. You might have it mixed up with Sunday River.



According to google maps, 7.5 hours to Loaf, 6.5 hours to Saddleback. We're coming from NW corner of CT.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 17, 2009)

severine said:


> According to google maps, 7.5 hours to Loaf, 6.5 hours to Saddleback. We're coming from NW corner of CT.



Google is wrong unless it is routing you very differently for the two. Trip should be about the same for both from where you're coming from.


----------



## severine (Nov 17, 2009)

You're right. I swear when I checked for the Loaf a few weeks ago, it said 7.5 hours.  

Saddleback: 6:37
Sugarloaf: 6:33

Woohoo! One less hour of travel than I thought! :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 17, 2009)

I just did it for New Hartford since that's Sundown and you guys are close. 6 hrs 14 mins to the Loaf according to Google. 6 Hrs 15 to Saddleback.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 17, 2009)

severine said:


> You're right. I swear when I checked for the Loaf a few weeks ago, it said 7.5 hours.
> 
> Saddleback: 6:37
> Sugarloaf: 6:33
> ...





wa-loaf said:


> I just did it for New Hartford since that's Sundown and you guys are close. 6 hrs 14 mins to the Loaf according to Google. 6 Hrs 15 to Saddleback.



Doh!


----------



## severine (Nov 17, 2009)

What sucks is that I will actually be in West Hartford earlier in the day (and about 45 min closer) but will have to travel back to our town, get Brian and his car, and then head out. Oh well... c'est la vie.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 17, 2009)

The good part is...once you get past the Portland area and stay on I-95 past #26-to-Bethel, traffic drops off the map....


----------



## kcyanks1 (Nov 17, 2009)

kcyanks1 said:


> I don't pay enough attention to the Trips & Events Forum, at least this time of year.  Just tried to click the link on the first post for details, and it seems that the page is down.  I definitely hope to go to this, but end of March is so far away.   I'm still thinking about planning a ski trip for end of December, forget about fixed plans for end of March!  More relevant, though, I'm also thinking of planning a week vacation out west in March and it was possibly going to be the week leading up to that weekend.  Basically, I'm going to be swamped at work for January and February and am afraid I won't get to ski much, so I'm trying to schedule week-long trips on either side of that time.  So I'll probably have to put any commitments on hold for this even, but if I don't go away, I'll do my best to come.  Will it be too late to make a decision in late February?  I might not even have my other plans set till then.  January-Feburary is going to be completely crazy at work



I'm probably totally out.  I hadn't checked the date aside from my other possible trip, and now I realized that Friday night is a big annual work-related event that I  really shouldn't miss.  Makes it more difficult for my other possible plans as well, as having to return for a Friday messes things up since it kills the connection with the weekend.  :-(

Hopefully I'll meet up with some AZ people some other time this season.  That day at Sugarbush last April was lots of fun.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 18, 2009)

kcyanks1 said:


> I'm probably totally out.  I hadn't checked the date aside from my other possible trip, and now I realized that Friday night is a big annual work-related event that I  really shouldn't miss.  Makes it more difficult for my other possible plans as well, as having to return for a Friday messes things up since it kills the connection with the weekend.  :-(
> 
> Hopefully I'll meet up with some AZ people some other time this season.  That day at Sugarbush last April was lots of fun.



Bummer!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 19, 2009)

Figures, one of my favorite bands, moe., just announced that they are throwing a festival in Killington/Rutland the same weekend as the AZ outing. There probably will be at least a dozen more bands playing around Kton that weekend that I really love.  So, as one might imagine, with the name deadheadskier, that is pretty much the most perfect weekend I could ever hope for.  moe. hasn't done this since they got kicked out of Lake Placid and told to never come back a few years ago. :lol:

Still will be at Sugarloaf with the AZ crew and have a blast.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 19, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Figures, one of my favorite bands, moe., just announced that they are throwing a festival in Killington/Rutland the same weekend as the AZ outing. There probably will be at least a dozen more bands playing around Kton that weekend that I really love.  So, as one might imagine, with the name deadheadskier, that is pretty much the most perfect weekend I could ever hope for.  moe. hasn't done this since they got kicked out of Lake Placid and told to never come back a few years ago. :lol:
> 
> Still will be at Sugarloaf with the AZ crew and have a blast.



I'm sure you'll be able to watch the whole thing on Youtube when you get back!


----------



## reefer (Dec 1, 2009)

*Booked!*

All set for the weekend. Shout out to Cindy for helping me out. Four of us upgraded to a two-bedroom in the Sugartree II. Seems like a real nice spot. We all agreed that comfort comes first. We'll put a few extra shekels away to make up the difference. 
Still got a real good deal off the normal rate. AlpineZone definitely showed some pull here. Thanks Sugarloaf! Thanks Greg!  
Bad news is I will not make Saddleback Friday. Two buds couldn't make the Thursday night commitment. Kind of bumming with that crew that was forming. That doesn't mean if it dumps, me and "double eject" wouldn't use the no-friends-on-a powder day line, and just take off. They would understand.........really.
Otherwise we decided we'll definitely hit it when it is the "sweet spot" in a storm this year, like this past weekend only with lifts turning and some base. So maybe I'll even ski it before you guys!
We'll see you all Friday night 3/26, if not before, it's on...............think snow!


----------



## WJenness (Dec 1, 2009)

reefer said:


> All set for the weekend. Shout out to Cindy for helping me out. Four of us upgraded to a two-bedroom in the Sugartree II. Seems like a real nice spot. We all agreed that comfort comes first. We'll put a few extra shekels away to make up the difference.
> Still got a real good deal off the normal rate. AlpineZone definitely showed some pull here. Thanks Sugarloaf! Thanks Greg!
> Bad news is I will not make Saddleback Friday. Two buds couldn't make the Thursday night commitment. Kind of bumming with that crew that was forming. That doesn't mean if it dumps, me and "double eject" wouldn't use the no-friends-on-a powder day line, and just take off. They would understand.........really.
> Otherwise we decided we'll definitely hit it when it is the "sweet spot" in a storm this year, like this past weekend only with lifts turning and some base. So maybe I'll even ski it before you guys!
> We'll see you all Friday night 3/26, if not before, it's on...............think snow!



Can you share what the deal was with us? Just so we know what we're looking at?

thanks,

-w


----------



## reefer (Dec 1, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Can you share what the deal was with us? Just so we know what we're looking at?
> 
> thanks,
> 
> -w





Didn't really want to get into this but it comes out to about $50.00 more. So $205.00 each (including taxes and fees) for two nights and tickets for both days. The $136.00 is before taxes and fees. It is actually $156.50 a person for the one-bedroom. You can't believe with they normally get......................
Plus when they said they had a unit left in the Sugartree, it became a no-brainer. Ski in-ski out.........we even have a fireplace, and the pool and hot-tubs are in that building. Definitely worth the upgrade to me.
We don't live this way very often so this is like a pretty reasonable splurge, and I get to hang out with good people..... and the parties.......and I'm bringing my dancing shoes....................
I think this was the last room available in the Sugartree. They had others that weren't ski out, but maybe a closer walk to the main lifts. I know it's tough to make a commitment this early, and they want a 50% deposit, but you probably have a lot more choices the sooner you do it.


----------



## Greg (Dec 1, 2009)

Been so crazy busy lately I haven't had much time to really think about this. It's only now starting to sink in that I'll be finally revisiting the Loaf this year. Gonna be an epic weekend. I hope northern Maine gets bombed with a blizzard starting Friday.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm planning on getting this locked down soon, but some other things have popped up (mainly, I need to find a new place to live by the end of the month as the gf and I decided it was time to shed the roommates) that I have to take care of before I commit to this... That, and I don't know where the best places to stay at SL are, so I need to get that figured out.

-w


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 9, 2009)

Wish I could go cause it sounds like a blast and would be fun to put faces with the names and because I have yet to get to the Loaf and it looks awesome.  However I will be in Utah at that time.  Will look to get a small trip to Sundown to meet at least a few of you.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 9, 2009)

Still looking for room mates here.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 9, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Still looking for room mates here.



As long as I get the weekend off I'll room with you.  Shoot me a PM and we'll get planning


----------



## WJenness (Dec 9, 2009)

Looks like I'm probably flying solo on this one...

So count me in on the room-mate situation, river.

edit: I'm a passholder, so whatever impact that has, just keep it in mind...

-w


----------



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2010)

Bumping this as a reminder to all the folks who need to submit their vacation requests at the beginning of the year (like I do).  Don't forget!

Can't wait to hit the Loaf for the first time!


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm probably going to have to sit this one out.  It's 3 weeks before the due date of our first born.  That's cutting it a little too close.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2010)

St. Bear said:


> I'm probably going to have to sit this one out.  It's 3 weeks before the due date of our first born.  That's cutting it a little too close.



Bummer, but yeah, that would be a little too close for comfort for me too.  Congrats on the future little bear!


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2010)

*Roll call:*

Greg


----------



## bvibert (Jan 22, 2010)

*Roll call:*

Greg
bvibert
severine


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 22, 2010)

in.


----------



## severine (Jan 22, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> in.



Don't you know how to do a roll call! Geesh! :roll: 




*Roll call:*

Greg
bvibert
severine 
deadheadskier


I'll be there, but I have a bit of homework to do that weekend so I'm not sure how much skiing I'll be doing...


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2010)

http://news.alpinezone.com/70848/


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 22, 2010)

I'd like to go to this....wondering if Greg you could clarify something someone else asked earlier in the thread.
I have the rental over in Rangeley and a pass at Saddleback. I'd enjoy skiing on Sunday for free but am not totally interested in driving 45+ mins each way after turns on Sat at the 'Back just to go get it.

There a way we could pick up on Sunday AM? Maybe have our names on a list or something.

Thanks!


----------



## JimG. (Jan 22, 2010)

Greg said:


> *Roll call:*
> 
> Greg



IN!

Psyched.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 22, 2010)

*Roll call:*

Greg
bvibert
severine
deadheadskier
JimG


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 22, 2010)

Greg
bvibert
severine
deadheadskier
JimG
wa-loaf (in, but not sure if I'll be solo or with a group, already have that Friday off)

Does this deal run-out at some point or are there limited numbers available?


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 22, 2010)

*Roll Call* 

Greg
bvibert
severine
deadheadskier
JimG
wa-loaf 
Woodcore (also skiing Friday at Saddleback and possibly Thursday and Monday as well)


----------



## bvibert (Jan 22, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> (also skiing Friday at Saddleback and possibly Thursday and Monday as well)



I should be skiing on Friday too, probably at Saddleback


----------



## skibum9995 (Feb 2, 2010)

Anyone looking for a roommate or have some floor space. I'd like to make this but can't swing the price going solo.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 2, 2010)

skibum9995 said:


> Anyone looking for a roommate or have some floor space. I'd like to make this but can't swing the price going solo.



pm riverc0il

we've got a group we're setting up.

-w


----------



## reefer (Feb 2, 2010)

Greg
bvibert
severine
deadheadskier
JimG
wa-loaf 
Woodcore (also skiing Friday at Saddleback and possibly Thursday and Monday as well
Reefer
DoubleEject
powdahound
Peter F. (he says he's been trying to sign up to AZ.....but I don't know how hard.........)


----------



## WJenness (Feb 2, 2010)

reefer said:


> Greg
> bvibert
> severine
> deadheadskier
> ...



WJenness


----------



## Greg (Feb 3, 2010)

We're about seven weeks out. Okay, folks - time to start planning. Remember, this is one helluva deal. If you guys can team up to fully occupy a unit, it's *only $136 per person for the whole weekend:*



Greg said:


> Here is the lodging package that the folks up at the Loaf put together for us:
> 
> *AlpineZone Summit
> March 26-28, 20*
> ...





Greg said:


> Here's the deal. The $136 rate is for maximum occupancy based on the following:
> 
> 1 bedroom = 4 ppl
> 2 bedroom = 6 ppl
> ...



Get a group together and reserve now!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 5, 2010)

Going solo. Riv check your PMs. My plan is to drive up Thursday night and stay at friends in the Waterville area and hit Saddleback Friday before heading over to the Loaf.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 5, 2010)

No longer looking for additional folks, we have a six person condo set. Saddleback on Friday for sure, will need a separate Trip Event thread for that.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 5, 2010)

Well ... Looking for roomates or to hook up with another group.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2010)

I've taken Friday off as well. Ideally I'd like to ski Saddleback, but it's entirely condition dependent.  If it's not a spring corn day or they haven't had recent snow, I'll be skiing Sunday River.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 21, 2010)

*Need Help!*

My crew fell apart. So I am now desperate for a group to join up with.

PM me if you can take me in ...


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm in as well. Going to try to pull the three day marathon (Saddleback Friday, then 2 days at the 'Loaf) despite rather limited time on the slopes this winter.

Originally Posted by reefer  
Greg
bvibert
severine
deadheadskier
JimG
wa-loaf 
Woodcore (also skiing Friday at Saddleback and possibly Thursday and Monday as well
Reefer
DoubleEject
powdahound
Peter F. (he says he's been trying to sign up to AZ.....but I don't know how hard.........) 
WJenness 
From_the_NEK


----------



## Paul (Feb 24, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> My crew fell apart. So I am now desperate for a group to join up with.
> 
> PM me if you can take me in ...



So far... I gotcher back.


----------



## Greg (Feb 24, 2010)

Working out the details on the "credentials" and whatnot. Stay tuned!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 24, 2010)

Greg said:


> Working out the details on the "credentials" and whatnot. Stay tuned!



password and secret handshake???


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2010)

Greg
bvibert
severine
deadheadskier
JimG
wa-loaf
Woodcore (also skiing Friday at Saddleback and possibly Thursday and Monday as well
Reefer
DoubleEject
powdahound
Peter F. (he says he's been trying to sign up to AZ.....but I don't know how hard.........)
WJenness
From_the_NEK 
Paul

There, that's better.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 2, 2010)

Who is pumped up for this weekend!!!??? Less than a month to go! That list is missing myself, skibum9995, and roark.

Greg
bvibert
severine
deadheadskier
JimG
wa-loaf
Woodcore (also skiing Friday at Saddleback and possibly Thursday and Monday as well
Reefer
DoubleEject
powdahound
Peter F. (he says he's been trying to sign up to AZ.....but I don't know how hard.........)
WJenness
From_the_NEK
Paul
riverc0il
skibum9995
roark

For the cut and paste crowd.


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 2, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Who is pumped up for this weekend!!!??? Less than a month to go! That list is missing myself, skibum9995, and roark.
> 
> Greg
> bvibert
> ...



For such a great deal and the prospects this weekend has to be literally over the top, I'm a little shocked at the low number of folks that have committed so far.


----------



## Greg (Mar 2, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> For such a great deal and the prospects this weekend has to be literally over the top, I'm a little shocked at the low number of folks that have committed so far.



Working on it. An announcement will be going out to all registered AZers this week, most likely.

PUMPED!


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 2, 2010)

Greg said:


> PUMPED!



Same here!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 2, 2010)

Gonna make a reservation tomorrow.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 2, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> For such a great deal and the prospects this weekend has to be literally over the top, I'm a little shocked at the low number of folks that have committed so far.



at 17, that's pretty decent.  I was thinking 25ish would be a good number.

Certainly have a few things working against a larger turn out.  Distance would be the obvious reason.  BMMC certainly would be another.  

What I don't see on that list is many Maine skiers.  Where's backloafriver, tipsdown, mildcat, maineskier, salsgang, BobR (think he might have an SR event) and numerous others.

There are a number of Sundayriver board members that are infrequent AZ members as well.  Is this event publicized on the SR board?  might be a good idea and considering it's a fellow Boyne resort, I can't imagine too many folks being offended.

2knees and GrandpaPow?  what's your excuse boys?


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 2, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Who is pumped up for this weekend!!!??? Less than a month to go! That list is missing myself, skibum9995, and roark.
> 
> Greg
> bvibert
> ...



Me and my SO are coming.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 3, 2010)

Booked. FYI true cost pp is $156 with taxes and fees ... found a nice loft with lots of bed options in the fitness center.


----------



## severine (Mar 3, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> Me and my SO are coming.



Yay! I'm no longer the only female in attendance! 

Though I don't know how much skiing I'll be getting in if I'm behind on homework...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 3, 2010)

severine said:


> Though I don't know how much skiing I'll be getting in if I'm behind on homework...


 
you have 16 hours in the car to do your homework


----------



## bvibert (Mar 3, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> you have 16 hours in the car to do your homework



She'll be asleep within an hour of starting the trip.


----------



## Greg (Mar 3, 2010)

severine said:


> Though I don't know how much skiing I'll be getting in if I'm behind on homework...



Good luck with that with all the debauchery going on.... :lol:


----------



## severine (Mar 3, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> you have 16 hours in the car to do your homework



While it is quite possible I'll be sleeping due to my lack of sleep lately, I get carsick if I read in the car.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 3, 2010)

severine said:


> I get carsick if I read in the car.



+1  uke:


----------



## severine (Mar 3, 2010)

Greg said:


> Good luck with that with all the debauchery going on.... :lol:


Well, I figure if I have to stay behind and do homework in the room all day, at least there will be that at night.


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 3, 2010)

Greg said:


> Good luck with that with all the debauchery going on.... :lol:



There will be none of that, we are a well behaved group of responsible adults! 

Not! :beer:


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 3, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> There will be none of that, we are a well behaved group of responsible adults!


Man, did you ever pick the wrong guys to share a condo with. :lol: 8) 

:beer: Indeed!!


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 3, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Man, did you ever pick the wrong guys to share a condo with. :lol: 8)
> 
> :beer: Indeed!!



3 weeks and counting... bring it on!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 4, 2010)

Well if Paul is going, then I'm going...

Greg
bvibert
severine
deadheadskier
JimG
wa-loaf
Woodcore (also skiing Friday at Saddleback and possibly Thursday and Monday as well
Reefer
DoubleEject
powdahound
Peter F. (he says he's been trying to sign up to AZ.....but I don't know how hard.........)
WJenness
From_the_NEK
Paul
riverc0il
skibum9995
roark
thetrailboss & SO
o3jeff


----------



## tarponhead (Mar 4, 2010)

Missed you guys by a day. Boys spring break is that week; we drive up to SL the 28th.


----------



## Greg (Mar 5, 2010)

*"Credentials!"*

All right, everyone. Here's the special page to access your "credentials":

http://forums.alpinezone.com/azsummit.php

You will need to print that page with your username and bring it with you in order to claim your Sunday lift ticket, as well as get access to the special AZ events.

Getting psyched!


----------



## DoubleEject (Mar 5, 2010)

I can't wait for this trip! 

Looking forward to seeing everyone again as it's been a while since I've skied with many of you. First tracks on Sun sound great if we can get up that early after the night party at the widomaker! 


Fresh snow is all the motivation we will need...


----------



## Johnskiismore (Mar 5, 2010)

Crap, this sounds like a great time!  Since I first said that I would be going things have changed at work and it just does not look good for me having that weekend off.  Best I can do is Sunday.  Boooooo


----------



## JimG. (Mar 5, 2010)

Really looking forward to this for many reasons.

Sounds like a great deal.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 5, 2010)

Can't wait for this trip... so pumped.

-w


----------



## Edd (Mar 5, 2010)

Gotta work that weekend.  Bummer.  Have a great time folks.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm getting excited for that weekend. The group is up to 20 as far as I can tell. Hopefully, we make it to at least 25 or 30. Maybe some people just plan on showing up instead of posting about it. 
Now about this mogul comp... 
Is Greg the one to beat? Are mid-fat skis allowed?


----------



## Greg (Mar 6, 2010)

from_the_NEK said:


> Now about this mogul comp...
> Is Greg the one to beat?



:lol: Trust me. I'm there for kicks...


----------



## darent (Mar 7, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I guess I will ask the stupid questions, how many beds are in a 1 bedroom unit that it sleeps 4?



usually it will have 1 bedroom, queen or two twins with a pull out sofa for two in the living room


----------



## darent (Mar 7, 2010)

hope to join the fray, wife looking into getting time off. called today and they said call back on monday and talk to lisa to make arrangements


----------



## rocojerry (Mar 8, 2010)

Greg
bvibert
severine
deadheadskier
JimG
wa-loaf
Woodcore (also skiing Friday at Saddleback and possibly Thursday and Monday as well
Reefer
DoubleEject
powdahound
Peter F. (he says he's been trying to sign up to AZ.....but I don't know how hard.........)
WJenness
From_the_NEK
Paul
riverc0il
skibum9995
roark
thetrailboss & SO
o3jeff
rocoJerry (+ AZ recruits?)


Just got back, fantastic up there!!!  Trip report coming soon.  Count me in!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 8, 2010)

Paul, o3Jeff and myself are looking for a 4th to round out our unit. PM me if you need a spot.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 8, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Paul, o3Jeff and myself are looking for a 4th to round out our unit. PM me if you need a spot.



Jeff would prefer a female ... ;-)


----------



## bvibert (Mar 8, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Jeff would prefer a female ... ;-)



That's not going to help you attract any interested parties...


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 8, 2010)

bvibert said:


> That's not going to help you attract any interested parties...



Especially when i don't think there is one on AZ


----------



## severine (Mar 8, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Jeff would prefer a female ... ;-)





bvibert said:


> That's not going to help you attract any interested parties...





o3jeff said:


> Especially when i don't think there is one on AZ



Probably creeped out any potential lurking candidates with that one.


----------



## rocojerry (Mar 8, 2010)

Info for passholders, I asked if there was a cheaper per person rate that did not include lift tickets:

_Good Morning:

Alpine Zone Summit rates are already discounted and cannot be discounted further.

Thank you and think snow,_


----------



## darent (Mar 8, 2010)

two of us will be there,see you all at the loaf


----------



## madskier6 (Mar 9, 2010)

It looks like I will be there with at least 2 of my children.  I'll add our names to the roll call once everything is finalized.

My question is: do my children really have to register & start posting on AZ just to get the free Sunday lift ticket?  Can't they somehow ride on the coat tails of their father (me) who has been posting on AZ for more than 4 years?  

I understand the desire to increase AZ membership & have some minimum "AZ insider status" qualification to take advantage of the savings but do you really want to start seeing posts from my 13 & 16 year old sons?

I'm not trying to be a jerk, just want to know what's expected & really necessary.  If they have to register & post to get the lift ticket, I will insist they do so, but be careful what you wish for! :smile:


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2010)

We arbitrarily picked 13 as the cut-off age for the perks, mainly because we try to keep the forums sorta "PG-13 rated." Yes, they'll need to register and print off their "credentials". There is no post-requirement for this event, but they are welcome to post if you think it's okay.

Can't wait to ski with you, Jeff!


----------



## madskier6 (Mar 9, 2010)

Greg said:


> We arbitrarily picked 13 as the cut-off age for the perks, mainly because we try to keep the forums sorta "PG-13 rated." Yes, they'll need to register and print off their "credentials". There is no post-requirement for this event, but they are welcome to post if you think it's okay.
> 
> Can't wait to ski with you, Jeff!



OK no problem.  Thanks for the clarification, Greg.  I'll get them to register.

Defintiely looking forward to skiing with you, Greg, & all the other AZers who will be in attendance.  I'm planning on hitting Saddleback on Friday, so I will see you there!


----------



## Hergini Coop74 (Mar 9, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Jeff would prefer a female ... ;-)



fantastic!


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks like I'm in. Travelling single so I'll be lookin' to room.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 10, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> Looks like I'm in. Travelling single so I'll be lookin' to room.



PM sent


----------



## Mildcat (Mar 10, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> What I don't see on that list is many Maine skiers.  Where's backloafriver, tipsdown, mildcat, maineskier, salsgang, BobR (think he might have an SR event) and numerous others.



I might day trip one of the days from Bethel but being unemployed I really shouldn't spend the money for lodging. I'll probably talk a few people from our ski house into shooting up with me.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 10, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Paul, o3Jeff and myself are looking for a 4th to round out our unit. PM me if you need a spot.



Paul wants out, snowmonster is in, so we still have an opening ...


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 10, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Paul wants out, snowmonster is in, so we still have an opening ...



Disregard wa's last post. Team wa-loaf is complete for now.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 10, 2010)

beat me to it!


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 10, 2010)

Glad to be on board, gents. Looking forward to shredding the Loaf with you all. Tours by locals with knowledge of secret stashes will be much appreciated.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 10, 2010)

Glad you could swing it SM.  Got a spare pair of reverse camber skis for me?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 10, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> Glad you could swing it SM.  Got a spare pair of reverse camber skis for me?



Are expecting it to be powder weekend? :-o


----------



## LonghornSkier (Mar 10, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Are expecting it to be powder weekend? :-o



Funny you say that, the long range gfs showed a very large snowstorm for the mountains of New England on 3/25.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 11, 2010)

LonghornSkier said:


> Funny you say that, the long range gfs showed a very large snowstorm for the mountains of New England on 3/25.



Sure hope you are right ...


----------



## severine (Mar 11, 2010)

I have some recon mission photos from a Diva who was at the Loaf yesterday! Misery Whip:


> Looking uphill from roughly mid-run:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 11, 2010)

I will be there.  I am gonna be at Saddleback Friday, and will join up with you guys for the apres Saturday and Skiing Sunday. I have a commitment all day Saturday that will prevent me from being there during the day.  Looking forward to it and to meeting all of you!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 11, 2010)

severine said:


> I have some recon mission photos from a Diva who was at the Loaf yesterday! Misery Whip:



Looks like fun!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 11, 2010)

severine said:


> Misery Whip:



Still think it's an odd choice for a bump comp. Where are the spectators going to watch? Are they going to put any kickers in?


----------



## severine (Mar 11, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Still think it's an odd choice for a bump comp. Where are the spectators going to watch? Are they going to put any kickers in?


Seems like Spillway as shown in her photos might work better for spectators, but what do I know? Won't be there for that part of the trip, that's for sure!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 11, 2010)

severine said:


> Seems like Spillway as shown in her photos might work better for spectators, but what do I know? Won't be there for that part of the trip, that's for sure!



Skidder is the trail they use for most bump comps:


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 11, 2010)

I think it should be duals format on Misery Whip


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 11, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I think it should be duals format on Misery Whip



Mass start, Chinese downhill style, first one down wins!


----------



## Madroch (Mar 11, 2010)

Just checked the date in hopes of bringing the whole family... Sat. is districts for pinewood derby... the one year my son's car doesn't come in last in the town derby....


----------



## madskier6 (Mar 13, 2010)

Greg
bvibert
severine
deadheadskier
JimG
wa-loaf
Woodcore (also skiing Friday at Saddleback and possibly Thursday and Monday as well
Reefer
DoubleEject
powdahound
Peter F. (he says he's been trying to sign up to AZ.....but I don't know how hard.........)
WJenness
From_the_NEK
Paul
riverc0il
skibum9995
roark
thetrailboss & SO
o3jeff
rocoJerry (+ AZ recruits?)
madskier6 & son Kevin & his friend Kyle

I'm officially in as I got my reservation today.  I'll be at Saddleback on Friday also.  Driving up from Portsmouth, NH early Friday a.m.  I'm really looking forward to this trip!

I got a studio at Sugartree for 3 of us & got the $157 per person price.  Any group with only 3 members (who can't find a fourth) should ask about a studio when you call.

Let's hope the Loaf misses all this rain & crappy weather.  I hope we have great conditions that weekend but even if we don't, it's gonna be a blast!


----------



## Greg (Mar 16, 2010)

*Ten Days!*


----------



## billski (Mar 16, 2010)

if my plans for Stowe fall apart, I'll show up.  Reports are the skiing at Stowe has not been too pleasureable, with a shallow base and thaw-freeze cycles leaving things pretty crusty.

  I'm assuming I can find a group to bunk up with?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 16, 2010)

Greg said:


> *Ten Days!*



Hope there's more snow than that there. Though it looks nice and bumpy on the rest of the hill.


----------



## severine (Mar 16, 2010)

I have been assured by a local that there is still more than enough snow to go around.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 16, 2010)

Check this out from today: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-dtO1zfbR8


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2010)

Fingers crossed about this forecast. Still a ways out, but a big cool down expected next week. Hope it results in powder and not frozen granular. Yuck.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2010)

Greg said:


> Fingers crossed about this forecast. Still a ways out, but a big cool down expected next week. Hope it results in powder and not frozen granular. Yuck.



If the conditions on the hill suck then I'm sure the conditions in the bar will be fine.


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2010)

bvibert said:


> If the conditions on the hill suck then I'm sure the conditions in the bar will be fine.



Good point.


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2010)

BTW, the "mogul comp" will be held on a section of Winter's Way. It will be simply a timed event (no airs, no turn judging) so it will be very casual - Fastest one down it wins. I'd imagine you can just swing by and make your run during a predetermined window of time. More info soon.

Who's competing?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2010)

Greg said:


> BTW, the "mogul comp" will be held on a section of Winter's Way. It will be simply a timed event (no airs, no turn judging) so it will be very casual - Fastest one down it wins. I'd imagine you can just swing by and make your run during a predetermined window of time. More info soon.
> 
> Who's competing?



I'll enter the comp, but I doubt I'll be competitive. 8)


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 17, 2010)

Greg said:


> BTW, the "mogul comp" will be held on a section of Winter's Way. It will be simply a timed event (no airs, no turn judging) so it will be very casual - Fastest one down it wins. I'd imagine you can just swing by and make your run during a predetermined window of time. More info soon.
> 
> Who's competing?





bvibert said:


> I'll enter the comp, but I doubt I'll be competitive. 8)



So, mandatory GS turns?


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> So, mandatory GS turns?



Ha! Do whatever you want. Just be the fastest. It's mainly for bragging rights at the apres party, but I'm going to come up with some sort of little award.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 17, 2010)

Greg said:


> Ha! Do whatever you want. Just be the fastest. It's mainly for bragging rights at the apres party, but I'm going to come up with some sort of little award.



I hope you are going to have someone video taping because there is going to be a lot of carnage. :beer:


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 17, 2010)

Shhhh! Don't want to say this too loudly but we might be looking at some fresh powder snow over the course of the AZ weekend! The latest Accuweather Premium forecasts I've been seeing are calling for daytime temps around 30 with snow of various intensities pretty much all weekend long!!! Even better is the mention of the prevailing winds coming from the NE! Bo-yah!


----------



## WJenness (Mar 18, 2010)

I hope you're right WC...

I'm crossing my fingers for either powder or sunshine and warmth...

anything else just wouldn't be sufficient.

GO THE LOAF!!!

I can't wait for this.

-w


----------



## Greg (Mar 18, 2010)

*AlpineZone Mogul Challenge*

More details:

*AlpineZone Mogul Challenge:*

*Location *– Upper Winter’s Way (start at intersection of Spillway X-cut and end at Midstation X-cut) – Natural, classic Eastern bump run.  No snowmaking, never groomed, Volkswagen-sized bumps with little discernible rhythm.  Unlike any other bump course.

*Registration *– The competition is free.  Register at the AZ welcome party on Friday night.  Last-minute stragglers can also register at the top of Upper Winter’s Way on the day of the comp.

*Time *–  Saturday, March 27 - 11am-12pm

*Format *– Timed run.  No turning or aerials judging.  One run only.  Best score wins.  The spirit of the race is to foster fun competition between AZ members.  

*Award *– You’ll be competing for bragging rights and a special award presented by Greg Blasko of AlpineZone. The award will be given at the AZ Après Party at the Widowmaker Lounge on Saturday from 3-5:30pm.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 19, 2010)

Boy, the 26th-28th...would be fun but days off are Wed & Thurs, a fun schedule..eh'!$&^%$*%&%*    
If anyone's around on Wednesday the 24th I'll be over there(Sugarloaf)...fwiw.  If not, will catch up with some of you next winter...never know, maybe that'll come in July...lol.

SteveD


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 21, 2010)

T Minus 4 days till AZ invades The Loaf.........


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2010)

Looks like it'll be very winter-like. High on Friday? 16*F....


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 22, 2010)

Locals--I'm coming from Sunday River to Sugarloaf on Friday.  Which route is best?  How is the road from Rumford to Rangley?  Is it bumpy still?  What about the (longer) route up from Farmington?


----------



## severine (Mar 22, 2010)

My local informant Diva warned me that it would not be spring-like next weekend. Dress warmly fellas! 

As for the best route from Sunday River to Sugarloaf I'll ask her since we need to know as well. Sooooo excited about this weekend!!!!!!!


----------



## Nasty111 (Mar 22, 2010)

I like Hwy 2 from SR to Farmington, then 27 North to the 'Loaf.  Easy drive on a decent road.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 22, 2010)

Greg said:


> Looks like it'll be very winter-like. High on Friday? 16*F....



Sharpen up your edges. Gonna be a lot of high speed runs down Narrow Gauge ...


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Sharpen up your edges. Gonna be a lot of high speed runs down Narrow Gauge ...



Flat and fast. There's still a glimmer of hope:



> .LONG TERM /TUESDAY THROUGH SUNDAY/...
> -- Changed Discussion --
> UPPER LOW MOVES FROM DELMARVA TUES MRNG NEWD INTO THE GULF OF
> MAINE TUES NIGHT. HEAVIEST RAINS WILL BE DURING THE DAY TUES AND
> ...



Maybe we'll score mostly snow up there.


----------



## severine (Mar 22, 2010)

And possibly more at elevation, from what I'm hearing!

Directions:


> Directions/shortcut from Sunday River to Sugarloaf:
> 
> Exit resort access rd, take a LEFT, heading EAST on US2.
> 25+- miles to Rumford
> ...


----------



## Vortex (Mar 22, 2010)

I woudl be a little nervous on 142 if its bad weather.    Road can be interesting in good weather.


----------



## Mildcat (Mar 22, 2010)

severine said:


> And possibly more at elevation, from what I'm hearing!
> 
> Directions:



Those directions are spot on. Going over the bridge and past the paper mill will save a couple of minutes just make sure you hold your breath going by the mill. ;-)


----------



## darent (Mar 22, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> Locals--I'm coming from Sunday River to Sugarloaf on Friday.  Which route is best?  How is the road from Rumford to Rangley?  Is it bumpy still?  What about the (longer) route up from Farmington?



RT 2 to RT 142 to kingfield was the way I went in feb from SR to Sugarloaf, nice drive and you don't have to go through farmington


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 22, 2010)

Greg said:


> Flat and fast.



Just the way I like it!! :flame:

I'll make sure to bring some tuning stuff with me just in case anybody needs some edges! Hook me up with a beverage or two and I'll make sure you've got something under foot that will slice and dice with ease.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 22, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Just the way I like it!! :flame:
> 
> I'll make sure to bring some tuning stuff with me just in case anybody needs some edges! Hook me up with a beverage or two and I'll make sure you've got something under foot that will slice and dice with ease.



I might take you up on that, still not really sure what I'm doing..


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 22, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I might take you up on that, still not really sure what I'm doing..



Just hit him up before he's had to many. :beer:


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 22, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Just hit him up before he's had to many. :beer:



On the contrary, the best tunes come late in the night, well under the influence...... ;-)


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 22, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I might take you up on that, still not really sure what I'm doing..



You're on!


----------



## WJenness (Mar 22, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> You're on!



I've been doing my own this year too, but it'd be nice to join in on this and see how much i've been screwing it up...

-w


----------



## severine (Mar 22, 2010)

Jeff should get video of this so you guys can remember how to do so in a non-intoxicated state.


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2010)

> Tonight: Snow. Low around 26. North wind between 10 and 13 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.
> 
> Wednesday: Snow showers. High near 27. Blustery, with a north wind between 16 and 22 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.
> 
> ...



Wow. Iceberg city. Hopefully more snow materializes.


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2010)

Greg said:


> More details:
> 
> *AlpineZone Mogul Challenge:*
> 
> ...



Unless we get some snow this week, this is going ot be a survival mode contest. Who's in?


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2010)

*Updated roll call*

Let's update the roll call. Unclude any other people in your party so we have a gauge on who many are planning to attend:

Greg
bvibert
severine
deadheadskier
JimG
wa-loaf
Woodcore (also skiing Friday at Saddleback and possibly Thursday and Monday as well
Reefer
DoubleEject
powdahound
Peter F. (he says he's been trying to sign up to AZ.....but I don't know how hard.........)
WJenness
From_the_NEK
Paul
riverc0il
skibum9995
roark
thetrailboss & SO
o3jeff
rocoJerry (+ AZ recruits?)
madskier6 & son Kevin & his friend Kyle


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Just the way I like it!! :flame:
> 
> I'll make sure to bring some tuning stuff with me just in case anybody needs some edges! Hook me up with a beverage or two and I'll make sure you've got something under foot that will slice and dice with ease.



Care to toss a pair of 17-18 meter race skis in a 175 cm in the car? BSL 326mm. DIN 7-8. Thank you. 

Maybe I'll take you up on that carving lesson this weekend. :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 23, 2010)

Greg
bvibert
severine
deadheadskier
JimG
wa-loaf
Woodcore (also skiing Friday at Saddleback and possibly Thursday and Monday as well
Reefer
DoubleEject
powdahound
Peter F. (he says he's been trying to sign up to AZ.....but I don't know how hard.........)
WJenness
From_the_NEK
Paul
riverc0il
skibum9995
roark
thetrailboss & SO
o3jeff
rocoJerry (+ AZ recruits?)
madskier6 & son Kevin & his friend Kyle
*Snowmonster*


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2010)

Current pic from the base:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2010)

Greg said:


> Unless we get some snow this week, this is going ot be a survival mode contest. Who's in?



Still in.  I'm a glutton for punishment. 8)


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 23, 2010)

SNOW!!!!!!!!  I am going to be sharpening my edges.


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2010)

Where is everyone staying? Mod condo is in Kibby:

http://sugarloaf.com/TheMountain/Maps/SUG_CondoMap_web.pdf


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 23, 2010)

Greg said:


> Unless we get some snow this week, this is going ot be a survival mode contest. Who's in?





bvibert said:


> Still in.  I'm a glutton for punishment. 8)



I'll throw myself down the icebumps ... just hope someone will be there to pick up the pieces.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 23, 2010)

Greg said:


> Unless we get some snow this week, this is going ot be a survival mode contest. Who's in?



hoping you have internet access from the condo.. don't want to wait until monday to see the carnage, er, i mean footage of awesome skiing!!  ;-)


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 23, 2010)

Greg said:


> Where is everyone staying? Mod condo is in Kibby:
> 
> http://sugarloaf.com/TheMountain/Maps/SUG_CondoMap_web.pdf



Damn, you're right next to the base. We (Paul o3jeff, Snowmonster) are in Sugartree.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2010)

Greg said:


> Where is everyone staying? Mod condo is in Kibby:
> 
> http://sugarloaf.com/TheMountain/Maps/SUG_CondoMap_web.pdf



Me too!


----------



## WJenness (Mar 23, 2010)

Can't wait for a bag burger...

-w


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Can't wait for a bag burger...
> 
> -w



Gepetto's still there? WINGS!


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 23, 2010)

Mod condo.


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> Mod condo.



Yep. It's gonna look a bit like this:







:lol:


----------



## WJenness (Mar 23, 2010)

Greg said:


> Yep. It's gonna look a bit like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't forget your D&D books!

-w


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2010)

Greg said:


> More details:
> 
> *AlpineZone Mogul Challenge:*
> 
> ...



Dug up an old loafer89 pic of Winter's Way:






Whatever happened to that guy? The summit is right up his alley.


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 23, 2010)

Greg said:


> Yep. It's gonna look a bit like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ha


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 23, 2010)

Greg said:


> Yep. It's gonna look a bit like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think this our goal: 





Later Snowmonster can jump out of a trunk and beat us up with a tire iron.


----------



## LonghornSkier (Mar 23, 2010)

Greg said:


> Whatever happened to that guy? The summit is right up his alley.



Didn't he get mad about someone throwing a snowball at Mount Snow and decided to leave?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 23, 2010)

LonghornSkier said:


> Didn't he get mad about someone throwing a snowball at Mount Snow and decided to leave?



really?  If so, that's too bad.


He typically wouldn't post come summer, but always did in the winter with great Trip Reports.  I forget his name, but I believe his son's name was Warren and I was always impressed with the terrain his boy would ski.  Not too many 6 year olds would ski Winters Way.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2010)

I don't know why he decided to leave us, but it's a bummer.  He and his son are nice people.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 23, 2010)

Greg said:


> Where is everyone staying? Mod condo is in Kibby:
> 
> http://sugarloaf.com/TheMountain/Maps/SUG_CondoMap_web.pdf



Just let us know the room number, hopefully Severine remembers what she said Saturday that she was doing a buffet dinner for us all


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 23, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I don't know why he decided to leave us, but it's a bummer.  He and his son are nice people.



i'd never met him but really enjoyed reading about his adventures with his son.  seemed like the lucky kid was getting pulled from school to catch pow days all over New England and i was always jealous (in a good way).


----------



## severine (Mar 23, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> hoping you have internet access from the condo.. don't want to wait until monday to see the carnage, er, i mean footage of awesome skiing!!  ;-)


Better! I have homework to do while they're all having fun Saturday!



Greg said:


> Yep. It's gonna look a bit like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not staying with you losers. :roll:



wa-loaf said:


> I think this our goal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_That's_ where I'm going!



o3jeff said:


> Just let us know the room number, hopefully Severine remembers what she said Saturday that she was doing a buffet dinner for us all


I don't cook!  I will, however, try to find the time to bake before we leave....somehow.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 23, 2010)

Severine--you're not skiing?!


----------



## severine (Mar 23, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> Severine--you're not skiing?!


I'll be skiing Friday and (hopefully) Sunday. Saturday, homework calls. I now have 3 papers to write this weekend plus reading.


----------



## Paul (Mar 23, 2010)

severine said:


> Better! I have homework to do while they're all having fun Saturday!
> 
> 
> I'm not staying with you losers. :roll:
> ...



And this is me and Jeffe carpoolin' it on the way up...


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2010)

This is for elevation:



> Tonight: Rain before 2am, then snow. Low around 26. Northeast wind between 15 and 18 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. *Total nighttime snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.*
> 
> Wednesday: Snow showers. High near 29. Very windy, with a north wind 21 to 24 mph increasing to between 40 and 43 mph. Winds could gust as high as 55 mph. *Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible.*
> 
> ...



Looking quite a bit less horriblle. Look at those winds Wednesday night! :-o


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 23, 2010)

That is what I am talking about! Let's get some snow on top of the ice. Dust on crust, baby! 

:lol:


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 23, 2010)

Sharp edges will be needed.....


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 23, 2010)

any reports from today?

how bad did the mountain get hit with niar?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 23, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> That is what I am talking about! Let's get some snow on top of the ice. Dust on crust, baby!
> 
> :lol:



Maybe some of it will blow into the glades ... 



deadheadskier said:


> any reports from today?
> 
> how bad did the mountain get hit with niar?



sleet and freezing rain today. no damage to the base, but it's prob going to set up good. Good weekend to test out the Progressors ...


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 23, 2010)

sweet.

will you have woodcore tune them for me?

thanks!

:lol:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2010)

Better figure out how to sharpen my skis I guess.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 23, 2010)

Maybe they can add some NASTAR gates to the bump course on Winters Way? :lol:


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 24, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I think this our goal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha! I knew that tire iron would come in handy someday. But, I was thinking more along the lines of this:






Assume the position.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 24, 2010)

Is there internet access at the condos?


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 24, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Better figure out how to sharpen my skis I guess.



The shop at Sunday River's South Ridge does a good job.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> The shop at Sunday River's South Ridge does a good job.



I haven't paid to have a ski tuned in like 2 years, I'm not going to start now. 8)

Now I just need to find my edge bevel guide... :-?


----------



## severine (Mar 24, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> any reports from today?
> 
> how bad did the mountain get hit with niar?



My Diva informant has said they got about 4" on top of wet base--that's going to freeze solid for this weekend. She's confident that they'll groom out the mountain well with the cold temps, but that the mogul runs will be potentially hazardous. 

Should be some fast bump runs for you guys! 

ETA: from Sugarloaf's Facebook page this morning:


> Update: snow's in great shape from the fresh 4", we are however doing some work to get lifts going this morning. Due to some icing from yeseterday's storm, lift mechanics are banging ice off of Super Quad and then will move on to Spillway and T-Bar. We don't anticipate King Pine, Timberline or Whiffletree opening but ...will keep you up to date on the Trails and Lifts Page.


----------



## ethan (Mar 24, 2010)

It was a mixed bag yesterday but turned to all snow overnight. About three inches at the base and probably 4-5 up at elevation. Here are a few photos from the base this morning. 
















Ethan


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2010)

*Reminder*

Don't forget to print off your AZ credentials and bring them with you this weekend:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/azsummit.php


----------



## rocojerry (Mar 24, 2010)

Greg said:


> Dug up an old loafer89 pic of Winter's Way:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Last time I was up there, bumps looked bigger than that to me --  but it was after that giant storm...


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2010)

> Today: Snow showers, mainly before 2pm. High near 26. Blustery, with a northwest wind between 15 and 20 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. *Total daytime snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible.*
> 
> Tonight: A chance of snow showers before 8pm. Partly cloudy, with a low around 14. Wind chill values as low as -4. Blustery, with a northwest wind between 14 and 22 mph. Chance of precipitation is 30%. *New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.
> *
> ...



Looks pretty good. If this was late January, we'd be stoked for a sunny 29*F Saturday at the Loaf. Winds look rough Friday though.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 24, 2010)

rocojerry said:


> Last time I was up there, bumps looked bigger than that to me --  but it was after that giant storm...



Agreed.

I was there at the end of April last year, and WW bumps were HUGE.

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 24, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I was there at the end of April last year, and WW bumps were HUGE.
> 
> -w



They look bigger when you are looking down ...


----------



## WJenness (Mar 24, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> They look bigger when you are looking down ...



I remember being on Mid-Station X-Cut and looking up and down the trail and having to pick my jaw up off my skis...

-w


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 24, 2010)

Giant bumps fall in the giant boob category for me.  

overrated.


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2010)

Sunny and near freezing on Saturday. Does anyone think maybe some of the bumps will loosen up later in the afternoon? I think it's a stretch with temps near 0 Friday night, but maybe? Sun is strong this time of year. I'm hoping they're exaggerating the temps of this cold snap.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 24, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Giant bumps fall in the giant boob category for me.
> 
> *fun to look at but *overrated.



fixed it for you.


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2010)

Looks great up there!

http://www.sugarloaf.com/TheMountain/livecam.html


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 24, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> That is what I am talking about! Let's get some snow on top of the ice. Dust on crust, baby!
> 
> :lol:



Looks like some pretty nice *"dust on crust"* to me!


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> Looks like some pretty nice *"dust on crust"* to me!



Awesome!


----------



## Nasty111 (Mar 24, 2010)

just skied it this afternoon.  once the groomers till it up... it should be ripper snow!


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 24, 2010)

Looks like the weather forecast is pretty spot on. Edges will definitely come into play.


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> Looks like the weather forecast is pretty spot on. Edges will definitely come into play.



He he he. You guys are going to laugh at my (lack of) carving skills... Actually, the Legends have a decent tune. I'll survive.

Almost packed and loaded. Oil change and finally replaced my flat spare tire for the 340 mile trek. :lol: Hope I can get in a few hours tomorrow before the snow sets up. Couple inches of something mostly frozen Thursday night so I'll be out early Friday. Saturday afternoon with sun and temp near freezing should result in quite a fine ski day. Sunday morning for a few hours to work off the booze and then it's 340 miles back home.

Getting PUMPED!


----------



## reefer (Mar 24, 2010)

Greg said:


> He he he. You guys are going to laugh at my (lack of) carving skills... Actually, the Legends have a decent tune. I'll survive.
> 
> Almost packed and loaded. Oil change and finally replaced my flat spare tire for the 340 mile trek. :lol: Hope I can get in a few hours tomorrow before the snow sets up. Couple inches of something mostly frozen Thursday night so I'll be out early Friday. Saturday afternoon with sun and temp near freezing should result in quite a fine ski day. Sunday morning for a few hours to work off the booze and then it's 340 miles back home.
> 
> Getting PUMPED!



Drive safe! The Reefer crew is charging up.....see you Friday night! Very, very excited!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2010)

Guess I should start packing, and then figure out how to get to SR after work tomorrow.  I need to find all my cold weather stuff.  I've been in spring mode so long down here I didn't think I was going to need it until next season...

I suck at doing things ahead of time.... :roll:


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 24, 2010)

Don't think it's been mentioned, but for those folks who dig live music, the Rustic Overtones are playing in the base lodge Saturday night.  I've seen a couple shows in the lodge at Sugarloaf and they always draw a crowd; great party.


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 25, 2010)

On the road and headed north.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 25, 2010)

Car is packed (except for skis and stuff which are in the locker at my buddy's condo at SR). Sitting at the office is killing me now... Can't bug out early as there's a conference room renovation starting tomorrow and I've got to knock down a few dominos starting at about 2:30PM.

-w


----------



## severine (Mar 25, 2010)

This morning's snow report from Facebook:


> Gorgeous day out there and ample snow up on the hill, but be prepared for limited terrain until the sun softens things up. Winds last night did a number on ungroomed terrain and lift mechanics are hard at work banging ice off of lifts. Groomed terrain is skiing great - a mix of beautiful packed powder and wind-blown hard pack.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 25, 2010)

Skis waxed, sharpened, and ready to go.  

Bags packed.  

Heading out tonight to parents place in the NEK, Sunday River tomorrow, Loaf from there.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 25, 2010)

gmcunni said:


>



Hop in the car with Jeff and Paul tomorrow. You can sleep on our floor.

Doing some laundry, packing up, skis ready to go. Leaving late this afternoon to Maine. Saddleback Friday!


----------



## Paul (Mar 25, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Hop in the car with Jeff and Paul tomorrow. You can sleep on our floor.
> 
> Doing some laundry, packing up, skis ready to go. Leaving late this afternoon to Maine. Saddleback Friday!



Yeah... It'll be a trip...


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 25, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Don't think it's been mentioned, but for those folks who dig live music, the Rustic Overtones are playing in the base lodge Saturday night.  I've seen a couple shows in the lodge at Sugarloaf and they always draw a crowd; great party.



Those guys rock. I saw them at Higher Ground (when it was still in Winooski) 7 or 8 years ago.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 25, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> Skis waxed, sharpened, and ready to go.
> 
> Bags packed.
> 
> Heading out tonight to parents place in the NEK, Sunday River tomorrow, Loaf from there.



Too bad you're hitting SR tomorrow instead of Saddleback. We could have carpooled


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 25, 2010)

Just picked up my two pairs of skis from their tuning appointment. Now I'm all set to lay down some edges. 
Things to do yet: 
Pack ski gear (coat, pants, googles, Helmet, gloves)
Pack clothes (or maybe I'll just wear the same stuff all weekend...)
Pack toothbrush
Pack Sunglasses!
Buy some beer. Any liquer requests?
Bring University of Northern Iowa gear, who wants to watch them tomorrow night with me (and no I'm not an instant bandwagon march Madness fan. I actually went to College there in case anyone is wondering why I have their "gear")


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 25, 2010)

from_the_NEK said:


> Too bad you're hitting SR tomorrow instead of Saddleback. We could have carpooled



Yeah, my SO and I are SR bound first.  

We may also go to the Rustic Overtones show.


----------



## Greg (Mar 25, 2010)

second ride on the superquad....... :razz:


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 25, 2010)

Greg said:


> second ride on the superquad....... :razz:



And?


----------



## Greg (Mar 25, 2010)

um....variable...packed powder, mank, ice, corn. its an aspect and elevation dependent day. king pine area is the best combo. corn city.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 25, 2010)

Hitting the road!


----------



## rocojerry (Mar 25, 2010)

Greg said:


> um....variable...packed powder, mank, ice, corn. its an aspect and elevation dependent day. king pine area is the best combo. corn city.



Thanks for the update! heading up tommorow afternoon!! SugarLOAF!!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 25, 2010)

Leaving in a few.  See you all up there!


----------



## Greg (Mar 25, 2010)

rocojerry said:


> Thanks for the update! heading up tommorow afternoon!! SugarLOAF!!



pm me if youre interested in taking a few runs...


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 25, 2010)

Holy smokes! I was just mapping out the drive and I never realized how "close" (relatively) the Loaf is from where I live. Saddleback is 3:45 and the Loaf is 3:50 (and via a road without frost heaves!).  Loaf is one hour from Saddleback so I figured Loaf was a longer haul but Route 2 through Farmington is essentially the same time even though it is over 30 miles (nearly 20% more) further than Saddleback. Damn it, I had no idea Loaf was in day trip range from here! Not that I consider anything over 3 hours day trip range but I do try to day trip Saddleback once a season.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey, is any one else excited about the Loaf this weekend? 

Last time I was there was literally just over half a life time ago. I was not even in high school yet, I don't think. So many good memories....

It could be boiler plate up there all weekend and I wouldn't care...

And like I was telling my co-workers today... since I only day drip and never stay over night to ski... worst case is I get to hang with a bunch of great guys and belly up to the bar and drink all day and night. Never get to do that as a day tripper!


----------



## Greg (Mar 25, 2010)

Haven't been here in 5 years. I forgot just how massive this hill is.


----------



## Paul (Mar 25, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> And like I was telling my co-workers today... since I only day drip and never stay over night to ski... worst case is I get to hang with a bunch of great guys and belly up to the bar and drink all day and night. Never get to do that as a day tripper!



You mean there are people going there to ski?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 25, 2010)

Paul said:


> You mean there are people going there to ski?



this.

:beer:

car packed, ready to roll. 

been a long time since I've been this excited to get on the road at 6AM when it's not a powder day


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 25, 2010)

In Maine about 1.5 hrs from Loaf/Saddleback. Psyched for tomorrow and the whole weekend!


----------



## JimG. (Mar 26, 2010)

Sitting in BobR's condo at SR.

Very nice...ski in-ski out.

Will be at SL tomorrow after sking.


----------



## klrskiah (Mar 26, 2010)

I'll be working the king pine chair this weekend.. see you guys up there! Saturday looks cold, but with light winds and sunshine. Try to avoid the SQ mid-morning if you want to avoid the crowds. King Pine gets the sun first thing in the AM, and Timberline gets the afternoon rays.  Groomers should be in good shape. looks like possible snow monday?!


----------



## skibum9995 (Mar 26, 2010)

Skis are tuned, bags are packed. Ready for some hard and fast groomers.


----------



## severine (Mar 26, 2010)

Paul said:


> You mean there are people going there to ski?


:beer: That's what I'm saying!!!! :beer:

I am very much looking forward to this. Almost never go overnight for ski trips and have never been to Sugarloaf. Spent a couple hours skiing Sunday River this morning (new to me, too) and I'm having a blast!


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 26, 2010)

Leaving the office and looking forward to skiing with you all.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Mar 26, 2010)

Have fun all!!!


----------



## WJenness (Mar 26, 2010)

severine said:


> :beer: That's what I'm saying!!!! :beer:
> 
> I am very much looking forward to this. Almost never go overnight for ski trips and have never been to Sugarloaf. Spent a couple hours skiing Sunday River this morning (new to me, too) and I'm having a blast!



Just skied with Brian (et al) for a bit... sorry I missed skiing with you. Hopefully Sunday?

Just got back to the condo... starting to pack things up to get ready to head out to SL. 

See you all there!

-w


----------



## Nasty111 (Mar 26, 2010)

The AZ Welcome Party is now open!  Welcome AlpineZoners!  Now... go get your drink on.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2010)

klrskiah said:


> I'll be working the king pine chair this weekend.. see you guys up there! Saturday looks cold, but with light winds and sunshine. Try to avoid the SQ mid-morning if you want to avoid the crowds. King Pine gets the sun first thing in the AM, and Timberline gets the afternoon rays.  Groomers should be in good shape. looks like possible snow monday?!



I didn't see this until just now.  I probably saw you working the chair, I rode it a few times yesterday and today.  Maybe next time I'll know to look for you.


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2010)

TR with tons of pics here:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=74493


----------



## roark (Mar 6, 2011)

^^ you have come to the right place!


----------

